# GT LTS STS Thermoplastic



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

pues bien hace unos dias caminando por un tianguis o sorpresa me encuentro con esta clasica arrumbada como cualquier fierro Viejo y eso me dio a entender que el cuante que la vendia no sabia mucho de bicis por el trato que le estaba dando pero me equivoque jejejeje si sabia y la bici estaba practicamente completa lo unico que le falta es el derailleur hanger y obvio el rear derailleur, para esto la bici trae frenos y cambio duales xtr 950 y el desviador delantero tambien es XTR la horquilla ya necesita reemplazo y lo que me trae jodido es si completarla tal cual todo xtr de 8 pasos y con sus frenos en V o de plano meterle un grupo Nuevo con freno de disco porque el cuadro trae para un adaptado que por cierto ya compre y la pregunta es la misma como se veria major bien retro o la dejamos bien pimp con un grupo actual.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Vientos.... yo tuve una similar en los años noventas cuando las bicis GT eran la ley, buen pedazo de la historia del mtb ahí tienes .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

asi es si no me equivoco es del año 98 y la verdad esta muy sano tons TLB tu como la armarías??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

La verdad la decisión se ve difícil , a mi me gustaría dejarla retro y sacarla a rodar de vez en cuando , el asunto es la dificultad para conseguir las componentes noventeros ya sea nuevos (super dificil ) o usados en buen estado , esa Zochi Bomber chance y se le pueda hacer un overhaulin y al shock también .

Montarle componentes actuales ....¿quien sabe ? van a salir muchos asuntos de incompatibilidad y de todos modos no va a ser una bici que se desempeñe como las actuales .

Yo la pondría retro .

Arranca una encuesta entre los dos o tres que escribimos aquí a ver que otras opiniones hay .

Me puedo imaginar que si le pones componentes actuales , no va a faltar quien te pregunte que si es un modelo nuevo de GT .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Yo la pondría retro .
> 
> Saludos.
> the last biker


Caballero del buen decir.

Coincido con TLB. Retro. Ya tienes la tijera que es lo mas complicado.

La pata la puedes mandar a hacer y posiblemente sea compatible con otros modelos GT.

El resto no tiene que ser forzosamente del periodo correcto, pero seguro que subiria el valor.

UTa, me acuerdo cuando era toda una novedad y estuvo en la portada de SoloBici.

Mira aqui para darte ideas... 1996 GT LTS Thermoplastic | Retrobike

Felicidades!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

pensando en lo que decia TLB en cuanto al desempeño pues si, nada que ver con los aviones actuales y pues ya tenia un set de ruedas ringle viejito y tambien tengo otra horquilla del 2001 que le va major por el color tambien tengo un cassette xtr 950 tons solo me faltaria un desviador trasero xtr y practicamente ya quedo, en cuanto a la pata la consegui el mismo dia, al menos ya la pare para que no este en el suelo es solo cosa de dias


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*le falta menos*

ya casi quedo creo que solo le cambiaria la potencia y tal vez el asiento pero ya se ve mejor


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> ya casi quedo creo que solo le cambiaria la potencia y tal vez el asiento pero ya se ve mejor


Felicidades!! Esta preciosa!

Un pequeño pedazo de historia de nuestro deporte.

Curioso... uno de los puntos que causaban preocupacion era la durabilidad a largo plazo de estos cuadros. Supongo que muchos se habran roto en el transcurso de los años, pero aun asi, este cuadro es un ejemplo de que GT no andaba tan lejos cuando diseñaron este cuadro.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

gracias warp pero si la verdad ya en vivo se mucho mejor este es el proyecto que mas he tardado porque no es muy facil conseguir los components a tu gusto o al menos que no esten tan jo di dos pero tuve la suerte de encontrarme la horquilla que esta practicamente nueva, tambien me consegui el manubrio de thermoplastic pero lo que mas me tardo en encontrar fue la multiplicacion XTR y en vez de dejarla de 8 vel. quedo de 9 de los componentes que traia solo le quedo el desviador delantero todo lo demas se cambio, tambien me tome el tiempo de darle una Buena pulida y se noto mucho la diferencia.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

¡¡¡Hermosa!!!


----------

